# Mercedes Benz E 36 AMG ( 1997)



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello all,

Here's another job that I did soon after the Jaguar HJS HE , this client is a member of this forum , he did contact me last year when I was at my former workshop 

But it wasn't about that car it was about a 1997 E36 AMG ( he just bought recently )

I got an email from him whilst I was in Sydney detailing cars, he was interested in getting his AMG to a reasonable standard again given that the previous owner really neglected this car a lot and it showed .

The paintwork was badly scratched and full of swirl marks !
The usual wear and tear on a car that is neglected .

He told me that the owner used to use at his farm ( There are tractors for this 

Anyway here is the car in question




























50/50 Bonnet !



























Boot area






















































Showtime ! Two days work for this car LSP FK 1000 two coats !
















































































































































































































Thank you all for reading my write up

Best Regards
Mario*


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Holy sh*t that's flawless, excellent work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work.
Looks like a W126 on the road too :wave:


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice work mario:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work as always Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Back to her former glory , superb Mario :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work mate


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for your kind comments :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


zimzimmer said:



Holy sh*t that's flawless, excellent work.

Click to expand...

Thanks zimzimmer



DMH-01 said:



Cracking job mate :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Dan :thumb:



PugIain said:



Nice work.
Looks like a W126 on the road too :wave:

Click to expand...

Thanks Iain, I think it is and that might be the next one to do



Simply Clean said:



Nice work mario:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Mark:thumb:



jlw41 said:



Great work as always Mario 

Click to expand...

Thanks buddy, much appreciated :thumb:



tonyy said:



Great turnaround:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Tony :thumb:



Racer said:



Back to her former glory , superb Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

As she should have been in the first place , Thank you very Rui:thumb:



Swell.gr said:



Great work mate

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike :thumb:

Thanks a lot guys :thumb:

Mario

*


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Top work Mario! Nice 50/50's too! :thumb:

The owner looks bloody happy!


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work :thumb: I didn't know that a W210 E36 existed, but just looked it up online and it does in small numbers :doublesho very rare car you got to work on


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great turnaround Mario! :thumb:


----------



## Django (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep that's me the very happy owner. These before pics don't do justice to the rotten state the car was in, at one stage I was even thinking of a total respray. Thanks to Mario the car is now sensational and looks as it should for such a special and rare car. What more can I say but thanks Mario.


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent job!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks fantastic Mario, great work! Lovely colour too!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black.MB said:


> Nice job:thumb:


*Thank you !*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


-Raven- said:



Top work Mario! Nice 50/50's too! :thumb:

The owner looks bloody happy! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Matty , yes the owner was extremely happy :thumb:



djmisio85 said:



Good work :thumb: I didn't know that a W210 E36 existed, but just looked it up online and it does in small numbers :doublesho very rare car you got to work on 

Click to expand...

Thank you, yes, and there is also a E 55 AMG which had eight cylinder engine and quad exhaust Pipes . However, the E 36 AMG was unique and rare !



colarado red said:



Stunning

Click to expand...

Thank you



skorpios said:



Great turnaround Mario! :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Stamatis :thumb:



Django said:



Yep that's me the very happy owner. These before pics don't do justice to the rotten state the car was in, at one stage I was even thinking of a total respray. Thanks to Mario the car is now sensational and looks as it should for such a special and rare car. What more can I say but thanks Mario.

Click to expand...

Thank you Lindsay, I am glad that you are very happy with the results , you are right the photos don't do the car justice if only you guys could see it in the flesh I mean Metal 



dazzlecar said:



Excellent job!

Click to expand...

Thank you Andreas :thumb:



JBirchy said:



Looks fantastic Mario, great work! Lovely colour too!

Click to expand...

Thank you :thumb:

Once again thank you Guys for your comments :thumb:

*


----------

